# Mutually Exclusive ICD 10



## sarame (Oct 5, 2015)

Could not send a claim this morning as system indicates that E78.0 and E29.1 are mutually exclusive and should not be billed together. Also, R53.82 and F32.9 are mutually exclusive. Just cannot figure this out. Can anyone help?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes there are excludes 1 edits that tell you these cannot be coded together.


----------



## sarame (Oct 5, 2015)

I found out that E78.0 and E29.1 are not mutually exclusive. I contacted my vendor and per CMS this is an error. So if you are questioning these at any time you may want to take a look at it first.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2015)

sarame said:


> I found out that E78.0 and E29.1 are not mutually exclusive. I contacted my vendor and per CMS this is an error. So if you are questioning these at any time you may want to take a look at it first.


This is not an error look at the exclude 1 edit at the sub chapter for the E70-E88 section.  Now either the descriptor under the excludes 1 is incorrect or the the code indicated next to this descriptor is incorrect or they are the same condition.  The problem is there is no way to know without something official from the committee so the edit will stand for the time being.


----------

